# Halloween charm bracelets



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

*As some of you know I recently made some charm bracelets for friends. The little coffin boxes were painted and decoupaged, then lined with black satin. I also made the little bead charms.
Here are pics of all of them.*


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

These are beautiful! You are very talented Halloween Lady. 
Do you collect Halloween stamps and paper? I ask, because I have a hard time resisting the call of new Halloween scrapbooking paper and have quite a pile. I also have quite a few Halloween stamps. (The bird on the 3rd box down is a stamp, correct?)
Thank you so much for sharing your art.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, your friends are so lucky to have a friend like you! You did such an amazing job with the bracelets and the coffin presentation boxes just makes it look so professional! That was very clever. Your time and thoughtfulness really shine through in this project! What a great friend you are!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wonderful imagination and ability to pull it all together!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are gorgeous. You do beautiful work.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Excellent work!


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I really like the coffins. They look like they were bought at Michaels craft stores. How did you decorate them?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I was lucky to be one of the recipients of one of these gorgeous bracelets and I am thrilled! The bracelet is delicate, intricately beautiful and when it "laughs" on my wrist with it's tinkling sound I just smile. I will treasure mine forever.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I was lucky to be one of the recipients of one of these gorgeous bracelets and I am thrilled! The bracelet is delicate, intricately beautiful and when it "laughs" on my wrist with it's tinkling sound I just smile. I will treasure mine forever.


I smile when I hear tinkling too. I thought it was just me.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Your kind words made me very happy.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:FYI, I wore mine out to dinner last night and I received three compliments on it! Everyone just loved it! There is a company in Greenville that makes handmade jewelry, and the brand is JenniK. They make bracelets, rings and necklaces, and it looks similar. Two of the ladies that complimented me asked if it was JenniK!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that is a great compliment to the Halloween Lady P5!!!


I also was lucky enough to receive one, mine is the first one with the witch on the coffin , I love it, I cried when I opened it,, I have had a rough time of things lately and to know that some one cared enough to make me this beautiful piece of art !!! I don;t get out alot, but have worn it to the store, and showed people it at work,, they thought it is amazing work, 

All of them look wonderful THL,,, but I must admit, I may be a tad biased , but mine is the prettiest,


----------

